# Anybody heard about this guy?



## Infantry87 (Mar 10, 2016)

Brandon Allen only 27 years old had a 2304 total at the 2016 USPA American Cup (LA Fit Expo). Walked out and hit depth with 937 lbs, benched 574, and a 794 dead. Dude looks like monster.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 10, 2016)

Inspiring video


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 10, 2016)

That kid is a machine. Fawkin' ell...


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 10, 2016)

Great post sir!


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 22, 2016)

Kid is strong AF. I wonder what weight he was competing at?  Looks like a big boy.


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 22, 2016)

Isn't that you zig


----------



## Infantry87 (Mar 22, 2016)

heavydeads83 said:


> Kid is strong AF. I wonder what weight he was competing at?  Looks like a big boy.



Comp weight is 330-340... Off season I have no idea but he is a big fukker


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 23, 2016)

Fantastic beard


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 23, 2016)

widehips71 said:


> Fantastic beard



I re grew my beard and started dropping pr's. They're anabolic.


----------



## Infantry87 (Mar 23, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I re grew my beard and started dropping pr's. They're anabolic.



Prs won't be the only thing that will be getting dropped with a beard homie. Bitches love beards


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 23, 2016)

Infantry87 said:


> Prs won't be the only thing that will be getting dropped with a beard homie. Bitches love beards


Yeah about that... My wife hates it when I let it get past like 1/2"
Couple times she told me she'd get freaky if I shaved it off. 

Lies. The beard is here to stay.


----------



## mickems (Mar 23, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Yeah about that... My wife hates it when I let it get past like 1/2"
> Couple times she told me she'd get freaky if I shaved it off.
> 
> Lies. The beard is here to stay.



yeah, it's a trap brother. Don't fall for it.  lol.


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 23, 2016)

I know about Brandon Allen. He owns a gym in Vegas called "filthy Power" and has a hot girlfriend who is a renown massage therapist in vegas. He was coached by the juggernaut for the LA expo and still is after having such great success with Chad's programming.
If anyone is interested, Brandon did a podcast with CWS in January after the expo and talks about himself and what he did leading up to that showing of brute strength. Its a good listen for the drive to and from work.


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 23, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Yeah about that... My wife hates it when I let it get past like 1/2"
> Couple times she told me she'd get freaky if I shaved it off.
> 
> Lies. The beard is here to stay.



My wife has been hassling me about trimming my beard for over a month now. She realized shaving it off wasn't an option so now she's working on just taking some length off.


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 23, 2016)

working on growing my thin patchy beard out myself. Any one know if there's anything to help your beard grow fuller?


----------



## Beefcake (Mar 23, 2016)

Hot chicks, wow!!!  They can probably grow beards too.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 23, 2016)

Uncle manny said:


> working on growing my thin patchy beard out myself. Any one know if there's anything to help your beard grow fuller?


Pack a dip

Split wood in a flannel shirt

Grill a steak over a fahr.


----------



## Infantry87 (Mar 23, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Pack a dip
> 
> Split wood in a flannel shirt
> 
> Grill a steak over a fahr.



Rule 5- never pass up a bathroom
Rule 6- never waste a hard on
Rule 7- never trust a fart


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 23, 2016)

Infantry87 said:


> Rule 5- never pass up a bathroom
> Rule 6- never waste a hard on
> Rule 7- never trust a fart



I've pooped myself a few times deadlifting


----------



## Infantry87 (Mar 23, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> I've pooped myself a few times deadlifting



I've never pooped myself but I have sharted once or twice lol. It'll creep out of ya literally


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 23, 2016)

I threw up a little when I hit the tork Monday. 

I swallowed it back down like a boss and hit a PR.


----------



## Jada (Mar 23, 2016)

Fkin beast son!!!


----------



## R1rider (Mar 23, 2016)

He is a beast..


----------



## Go Away (Mar 24, 2016)

Very nice guy. Reached out to him on IG because he was having the same problem I was having with dead lockout and was working it out... Except his problem was with locking 750 out and mine was with 630.


----------



## conan (Mar 24, 2016)

He hosts a powerlifting podcast with Ed Koo as well.  I don't recall the name of it though.


----------



## Go Away (Mar 24, 2016)

conan said:


> He hosts a powerlifting podcast with Ed Koo as well.  I don't recall the name of it though.



I'd like to listen to this because I'm a nerd and I do lots of laundry.


----------

